# [gelöst] net-libs/webkit-gtk lässt sich nicht mehr bauen.

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

beim world Update sollte u.A. auch "net-libs/webkit-gtk" aktuallisiert werden, leider aber lässt sich das nicht mehr bauen:  :Sad: 

```
[...]

/bin/sh ./libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -ansi -fno-strict-aliasing  -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz  -I/usr/include/harfbuzz  -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2  -pthread -I/usr/include/libsoup-2.4 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -pthread -std=c99   -no-install -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-keep-memory -Wl,--reduce-memory-overheads -Wl,--no-demangle -o Programs/GtkLauncher Tools/GtkLauncher/Programs_GtkLauncher-LauncherInspectorWindow.o Tools/GtkLauncher/Programs_GtkLauncher-main.o libwebkitgtk-1.0.la libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.la -lcairo -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lharfbuzz  -lharfbuzz-icu -lharfbuzz  -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -latk-1.0 -lcairo -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig  -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0  -lsoup-2.4 -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lgstapp-1.0 -lgstaudio-1.0 -lgstfft-1.0 -lm -lgstpbutils-1.0 -lgstvideo-1.0 -lgstbase-1.0 -lgstreamer-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -ansi -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -pthread -I/usr/include/libsoup-2.4 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -pthread -std=c99 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--no-keep-memory -Wl,--reduce-memory-overheads -Wl,--no-demangle -o Programs/GtkLauncher Tools/GtkLauncher/Programs_GtkLauncher-LauncherInspectorWindow.o Tools/GtkLauncher/Programs_GtkLauncher-main.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -pthread  -Wl,--as-needed ./.libs/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so /tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4/.libs/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so -lenchant -ljpeg -lxslt -lxml2 -lGL -lEGL -ldl -lpng16 -lsqlite3 -lwebp -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -lXrender -lXt -lX11 ./.libs/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so -lpthread -lz -licui18n -licuuc -licudata -lharfbuzz-icu -lharfbuzz -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -latk-1.0 -lcairo -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lsoup-2.4 -lgio-2.0 -lgstapp-1.0 -lgstaudio-1.0 -lgstfft-1.0 -lm -lgstpbutils-1.0 -lgstvideo-1.0 -lgstbase-1.0 -lgstreamer-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4/.libs

./.libs/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `_ZNSt6chrono3_V212steady_clock3nowEv@GLIBCXX_3.4.19'

/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4/.libs/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `_ZNSt6chrono3_V212system_clock3nowEv@GLIBCXX_3.4.19'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

GNUmakefile:40410: recipe for target 'Programs/GtkLauncher' failed

make[1]: *** [Programs/GtkLauncher] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Source/WebKit/gtk/webkit/webkitversion.h:37: Warning: WebKit: symbol='WEBKITGTK_API_VERSION': Unknown namespace for symbol 'WEBKITGTK_API_VERSION'

/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4/.libs/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `_ZNSt6chrono3_V212steady_clock3nowEv@GLIBCXX_3.4.19'

/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4/.libs/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `_ZNSt6chrono3_V212system_clock3nowEv@GLIBCXX_3.4.19'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

linking of temporary binary failed: Command '['/bin/sh', './libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', '--silent', 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc', '-o', '/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4/tmp-introspectW4jnSL/WebKit-1.0', '-export-dynamic', '-march=corei7', '-O2', '-pipe', '-pthread', '-std=c99', '-Wno-deprecated-declarations', '-Wl,-O1', '-Wl,--as-needed', '-Wl,--no-keep-memory', '-Wl,--reduce-memory-overheads', '-Wl,--no-demangle', '/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4/tmp-introspectW4jnSL/WebKit-1.0.o', '-L.', '-lwebkitgtk-1.0', '-ljavascriptcoregtk-1.0', '-Wl,--export-dynamic', '-lgmodule-2.0', '-pthread', '-lgtk-x11-2.0', '-lgdk-x11-2.0', '-lpangocairo-1.0', '-latk-1.0', '-lcairo', '-lgdk_pixbuf-2.0', '-lpangoft2-1.0', '-lpango-1.0', '-lfreetype', '-lfontconfig', '-lsoup-2.4', '-lgio-2.0', '-lgobject-2.0', '-lglib-2.0']' returned non-zero exit status 1

GNUmakefile:82177: recipe for target 'WebKit-1.0.gir' failed

make[1]: *** [WebKit-1.0.gir] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4'

GNUmakefile:25562: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/log/portage/net-libs:webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201:20141214-075100.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201/work/webkitgtk-2.4.4'

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/net-libs:webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201:20141214-075100.log'

 *

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 *

 *  (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/log/portage/net-libs:webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r201:20141214-075100.log'

 *

server01 ~ #
```

```
server01 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.14 (python 3.3.5-final-0, !../../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.18.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16124704 total,   3776844 free

KiB Swap:   20971516 total,  20858768 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 12 Dec 2014 19:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.2.5-r6, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6-r1, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1, 4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.17-r1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo local-repo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/munin-async/.ssh"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=y --quiet-build=n --backtrack=50 --keep-going"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j10"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/mnt/data/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amr amrnb amrwb apache2 aspell automount berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cardbus cdaudio cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cli consolekit corefonts cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl cxx daap dbus declarative device-mapper dmx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd exif extensions faac faad fam fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp g3dvl gd gdbm gif gnutls gpm graph gtk hddtemp iconv icu ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipod ipv6 irda ithreads jack java joystick jpeg json kde kde4 kipi lame lastfm latin1 lcms libcaca libnotify libwww live lm_sensors logrotate mad matroska mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mp2 mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mp4live mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli nas ncurses network nls nptl nsplugin ntfs nvram ogg opengl openmp oscar oss pam pango pcre pda pdf perl phonon php pic plasma png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline real samba scanner schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session slang sndfile snes snmp spell sql sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff tk transcode truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdr vorbis webkit wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xmame xml xrandr xscreensaver xsl xv xvfb xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="cgi actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick evdev synaptics void" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev vesa vga displaylink void" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

server01 ~ #
```

Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie man das fixen kann?Last edited by 3PO on Wed Dec 17, 2014 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

da bist du auf diesen bug gestoßen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=513386

----------

## 3PO

Ja, diesen Link hatte ich auch schon gefunden und mehrfach durchgelesen, verstanden habe ich ihn leider nicht so recht. 

So ich wirklich gcc-4.8.x patchen und falls ja. hat das doch sicherlich Auswirkungen auf alle andern Pakete, die mit gcc-4.8.x installiert werden, oder??

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, eventuell reicht es ja den noch zusätzlich installierten gcc:4.7 zu deinstallieren?

----------

## 3PO

Das wars!!

Das Deinstallieren von gcc-4.7.3 brachte die Lösung.

Danke für den Tipp!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

